# Indonesia to relocate capital by 2024



## Dai Toruko

Indonesia is planning to move its capital from Jakarta. By 2024, a brand new city called Nusantara will be built on the island of Borneo, in an area that is currently a jungle. Construction is due to begin this year. Vandana Nanwani reports.


----------

